# Need help with setup with 3 TVs and 3 directv boxes



## MrPapageorgio (Jul 16, 2016)

Total novice when it comes to home audio, but I've had this idea in my head for several months and I think it's time to put it on the wall before football season starts.

I currently have a 65" in my living room and I'm looking to add 2 more on the side for my ultimate football experience. Since I'm clueless as to how most of this will work out, I need some advice before I start buying stuff that won't work.

I understand I will need 3 separate Directv boxes, but my main question is do my other 2 TVs I plan on buying have to be different brands? I plan on buying a new universal remote (recommendations for best cost effective one are welcomed) to make this easier on me. I'm not looking for anything fancy for TVs since I have my main tv for that, just the best way to add 2 tvs to have multiple games on. I can program each DirecTV box separate I'm assuming?

I don't plan on being in this house for more than a couple more years until I build another where I can plan to have a much better setup, so I'm looking for the most economical way of doing this since it's just for a few years. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If they are the same brand you run the risk of having one remote control controlling the other one. Example, when raising on lowering VOL on one might cause the same on the other one. Depends on how close they are from each other. Other than this, it does not matter if they are the same brand or not.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPapageorgio (Jul 16, 2016)

peds48 said:


> If they are the same brand you run the risk of having one remote control controlling the other one. Example, when raising on lowering VOL on one might cause the same on the other one. Depends on how close they are from each other. Other than this, it does not matter if they are the same brand or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk
> 
> So if i don't care about the volume on the 2 side TVs, which I don't, I shouldnt have an issue?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MrPapageorgio said:


> > If they are the same brand you run the risk of having one remote control controlling the other one. Example, when raising on lowering VOL on one might cause the same on the other one. Depends on how close they are from each other. Other than this, it does not matter if they are the same brand or not.
> >
> > Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk
> >
> > So if i don't care about the volume on the 2 side TVs, which I don't, I shouldnt have an issue?


Correct.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Except if he wants the two side TVs muted/no volume, any change to the main tv could change the two side TVs. 

You could tell the 2 side TVs that you're using an external amp and not use the internal speakers.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Almost all new TVs support some form of IP control, as do the Directv receivers, so using a universal remote that supports wifi (or better yet a smartphone/tablet app) instead of a universal IR remote will make everything much simpler.


----------



## MrPapageorgio (Jul 16, 2016)

slice1900 said:


> Almost all new TVs support some form of IP control, as do the Directv receivers, so using a universal remote that supports wifi (or better yet a smartphone/tablet app) instead of a universal IR remote will make everything much simpler.


So what remote should I look for?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Perhaps your simplest solution would be to add TV's of two different brands. Good choices would be TCL, Vizio or Hisense -- all of which are inexpensive, but yield good pictures. Vizio has a model that is strictly a monitor -- no tuner. Your biggest problem, however, is with having three separete DirecTV boxes if they can't have unique codes.


----------



## prozone1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I have the setup you are after. I have 3 pioneer Kuro's all turn on with the same remote. I have a genie HR44 and a HR24 and a HR20 hooked up to them. The center TV is the newest (2008) and had 7 inputs. I have all 3 direct tv receivers going into HDMI 6 and my OPPO going into HDMI 7. The only time I use the Pioneer remote is to turn them on and off or change the center to HDMI 7 for the Oppo, the two older tv's don't respond to HDMI 7 and stay on HDMI 6, then HDMI 6 and I'm back to all on HDMI 6. I have my Amazon fire stick and Apple tv hooked up to the OPPO player. All receivers optical out to my 1997 reference Yamaha DSP-A1.
OPPO is Analog audio connections to the Yamaha. I even have an optical out from the cheap outdoor monitor down below to the Yamaha. Now when I'm watching Football I have 4 games going. The small tv I have hooked up to and outdoor antenea for over the air tv . This works great because all the video stays on the same tv, and i switch inputs on the remote for the Yamaha to correspond to witch video I want to hear sound.
The Yamaha is hooked up to Signet 5.1 home theater speakers. The sound is awesome.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

To add another router to look into after the IP remote controls suggested earlier is Sometimes looking into a remote system that uses a RF remote with a base station that can have multiple assignable IR blasters can also solve issues with multiple equipment of the same brand.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MrPapageorgio said:


> Total novice when it comes to home audio, but I've had this idea in my head for several months and I think it's time to put it on the wall before football season starts.
> 
> I currently have a 65" in my living room and I'm looking to add 2 more on the side for my ultimate football experience. Since I'm clueless as to how most of this will work out, I need some advice before I start buying stuff that won't work.
> 
> ...


Or you could get NFL Red Zone.


----------

